# Getting the Dekes Out



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay just so I can mentally prepare (okay and physically) what is the normal plan of getting the big spreads out to the X ? Are you guys packing all those floaters in, trailors, ATVs??? I just imagine that the fields are pretty saucy in the spring. I don't mind hiking in but like I said above just trying to prepare!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going to get one of the fields sleds:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... ucts_id/58

I think a few of these will save us a lot of time. Otherwise, my buddy has a huge canvas sack that can fit 4 dozen full bodies in and should be pretty easy to drag out. I can't remember where he got it but I'm going to look into it.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

A sled like that will work as long as it is dry, but I will say from personal experience that they are plain hell to drag across a muddy field. The mud sticks to the bottom and builds up until you can't drag it anymore. We ended up dumping the dekes and leaving the sled in the middle of the field on our way out. On the way back we stuffed the dekes in our coats and I held the sled over my head instead of dragging it. As it warmed up that day the frost came out and it only got worse. On the way out of the field we sunk up to our knees with every step we took for a half mile. It was the hardest I have ever had to work for two geese in my life.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe... I agree smalls, some days we work waaaaay too hard for a couple birds. Decoying in the spring is not for the weak!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I use a plastic tarp there cheap and drag easy.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They dont make a float tubs for the weak right Hustad! :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sometimes you have to prove to yourself that your alive. Right Tyler?
:beer:


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

I mounted a small tongue on my deer cart and then made a pin type hitch on my 4-wheeler and pull the cart with it. I can put a assembled finisher blind on the cart then fill it with decoys then strap decoy bags to the front and back racks of the 4 wheeler then away I go. Usually three trips for three guy's. Work's sweet and sure beats walking threw a chissle plowed muddy corn field.
Everything is ready.....Bring on the Birds!!!
rc1 8)


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I might try to put that non-nuclear cereal varnish on my Otter Sled. You know the stuff that Clark Griswold uses on his sled in X-mas Vacation. Ill be glidding across those fields come april.


----------

